# Désinstaller Linux Ubuntu



## fabbrice (9 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous, ma question est simple, je voudrais enlever ubuntu de mon pc portable en gardant windows intact et ainsi récupérer l'espace alloué de la deuxième partition.

Il y a dessus un DD de 80go partitioné en deux parties égales. Sur la 1er partition il y a vista qui est installé d'origine sur l'ordi, puis sur la 2è partition il y a Ubuntu.

Mon ordinateur démarre avec Grubb, j'ai donc le choix de démarrer sur Ubuntu ou vista.

On ne voit pas la partition linux dans l'explorateur de windows, par contre dans le gestionnaire de périphérique il est visible, j'avais donc essayé de formater la partition Linux a partir de windows, mais après redémarrage de l'ordi, plus aucune possibilité de démarrer sur windows, j'ai donc réinstaller linux et me revoilà au point de départ.

Comment faire pour virer Linux en conservant windows et en récupérant l'espace totale de la partition linux?


J'espère que vous avez compris ma demande, car en fait je désire vendre mon ordi portable en le reméttant dans son état d'origine, je suis passé sur Mac, c'est pour ça que je suis sur ce forum;

Merci à bientôt


----------



## Maekhong (10 Mars 2010)

Et avec une simple recherche sur Google tu as toutes les solutions.

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=supprimer+grub+ubuntu&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## fabbrice (12 Mars 2010)

ok merci


----------

